

Software Updates: Courgette (2009) - gmac
http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/software-updates-courgette

======
est
courgette is cool, but the deassembly and reassembly process is disasterous if
your machine is busy. I have significant fps drop while fullscreen gaming and
chrome updating the same time. It hogs 99% of cpu and disk io

~~~
infogulch
Since it's a background process, it really ought to be set to low priority.
Doesn't really matter if it takes 15 minutes to expand the diff vs 1.

~~~
gwern
> We want smaller updates because it narrows the window of vulnerability... We
> have enough users that this means more users will be protected earlier.

~~~
finnh
You misunderstand that sentence.

They are referring to the number of updates they can deliver per unit of
Google outbound bandwidth, not the amount of time it takes to run that update.
The sentence that you elide with ellipses makes this clear:

We want smaller updates because it narrows the window of vulnerability. If the
update is a tenth of the size, we can push ten times as many per unit of
bandwidth. We have enough users that this means more users will be protected
earlier.

~~~
gwern
The exact same reasoning applies to _applying the patch_ : if it takes 10
minutes to apply the patch with normal priority, and 30 minutes to apply in
the background, then that's another 20 minutes of vulnerability for that user!

Geez.

~~~
finnh
You are confusing throughput with latency. Google is optimizing for
throughput.

~~~
gwern
And you are simply not responding to my point. Please explain why taking 20
minutes to apply a security patch is safer than taking 10 minutes to apply a
security patch.

------
ksec
Something new? This is like Old news is so exciting. And I thought there was a
legal battle on going on about the usage of Courgette.

~~~
gmac
Well, if it's made it onto the front page, I guess it's safe to assume some
people think it's interesting.

I submitted it because I hadn't seen these details before. Seems an admin has
now added (2009) to the title, which is helpful since there's no obvious date
on the page.

